
Global Warming Might Be Speeding Up - stanislavb
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-07-05/a-graceless-president-a-national-betrayal
======
melling
Wrong link:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-06/global-
wa...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-06/global-warming-
might-be-speeding-up)

